# Making those neat little text boxes



## BLACKDIRGE (Apr 6, 2007)

HI all, 

I was wondering if someone could clue me in on how to make the text boxes people often use when posting prestige classes. Such as this post here:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3404650&postcount=1

Thanks

BD


----------



## Morrus (Apr 6, 2007)

That's the 
	
	



```
tag.  You use it just like other tags, enclosing the whole text in between them.
```


----------



## Cheiromancer (Apr 6, 2007)

To get the spacing right, I type out what I want in Notepad, and then put 
	
	



```
tags around it.
```


----------



## Umbran (Apr 6, 2007)

In general, if you want to see what someone did to format their post, hit the little "Quote" button under the post - you'll see the various tags within the quoted body.  Just don't actually submit it as a reply.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Apr 7, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> In general, if you want to see what someone did to format their post, hit the little "Quote" button under the post - you'll see the various tags within the quoted body.  Just don't actually submit it as a reply.




Oh yeah, I never thought of that. Great idea. 

Thanks

BD


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 7, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> In general, if you want to see what someone did to format their post, hit the little "Quote" button under the post - you'll see the various tags within the quoted body.  Just don't actually submit it as a reply.



Shouldn't be much of a problem as long as he doesn't type anything. IIRC, quotes don't count towards the minimum post size.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 7, 2007)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Shouldn't be much of a problem as long as he doesn't type anything. IIRC, quotes don't count towards the minimum post size.




!?!


----------



## BOZ (Apr 9, 2007)

if you quote someone, you must add at least three characters outside of the quoted text in order to post your response.  for example, i've seen people do this:





			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Shouldn't be much of a problem as long as he doesn't type anything. IIRC, quotes don't count towards the minimum post size.




!?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 9, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> if you quote someone, you must add at least three characters outside of the quoted text in order to post your response.  for example, i've seen people do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOZ, you never fail to amuse me.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Apr 9, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> if you quote someone, you must add at least three characters outside of the quoted text in order to post your response.  for example, i've seen people do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> BOZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## BOZ (Apr 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cheiromancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah?


----------



## BOZ (Apr 10, 2007)

oops - you broke it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 10, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> oops - you broke it.



So?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> oops - you broke it.



And how did I break it?


----------



## BOZ (Apr 11, 2007)

by responding with more than three characters.


----------



## Henry (Apr 11, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> by responding with more than three characters.



QFT


----------



## BOZ (Apr 11, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> BOZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 11, 2007)

What horrid mind
has wrought this tempestous
conglomerant of acronymal triunic
nonwords?

Oh, right, mine.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What horrid mind
> has wrought this tempestous
> conglomerant of acronymal triunic
> nonwords?
> ...



 Yep


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Knight Otu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 12, 2007)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What horrid mind
> has wrought this tempestous
> conglomerant of acronymal triunic
> nonwords?
> ...



duh


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Knight Otu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You broke it!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 12, 2007)

Smilies count?  Not fair!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Smilies count?  Not fair!



 !


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 12, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nonlethal Force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 !


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 12, 2007)

Oy.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 12, 2007)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Oy.



Vey


----------



## Nifft (Apr 13, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Knight Otu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



m&a


----------



## BOZ (Apr 16, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You broke it!




LOL!  see, you learn quickly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 16, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Nonlethal Force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pbj


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 16, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT


----------



## shurai (Apr 21, 2007)

I take back all the nasty thoughts I was having about enworld this past week.  This thread gave me a much-needed case of the giggles.  Thanks very much.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 22, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nifft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yum


----------



## Nifft (Apr 22, 2007)

shurai said:
			
		

> I take back all the nasty thoughts I was having about enworld this past week.  This thread gave me a much-needed case of the giggles.  Thanks very much.




YVW


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT


----------



## werk (Apr 24, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nifft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FTW


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2007)

werk said:
			
		

> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THX


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF


----------

